# Dark Base 700 und Gigabyte x470 PWM Steuerung



## Hunter006 (13. August 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe mir das Gehäuse Darbe Base 700 zugelegt und komme bei der Lüftersteuerrung einfach nicht weiter. 
Die Lüftersteuerung habe ich wie beschrieben mit meinem Board verbunden (mittlerweile alle Anschlüsse getestet) und die Steuerung funktioniert manuell am Gehäuse einwandfrei (Stufe 1-3) sobald ich aber auf automatisch schalte drehen die Lüfter auf vollspeed. 
Das ganze habe ich im Bios eingestellt also Steuerung auf PWM und fanspeed silent (manuell alles auf 0 zum testen). Dabei ändert sich rein gar nichts. 
Wenn ich System FAN Stop auf enabled setze, greift die Steuerung sofort und ich kann alles einstellen. Dann sehe ich auch die Unterschiede gleich an der Drehzahl. Speicher ich alles und starte neu sind die Einstellungen zwar übernommen aber auf automatisch drehen die Lüfter wieder auf 100%.

Woran kann dies liegen und was mache ich falsch? 

Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2018)

Das Signal ist nicht PWM, das vom Mainboard kommt.
Hast du mal den CPU Fan Anschluss getestet?


----------



## Hunter006 (13. August 2018)

Jatte ich dogar auch getestet. Am Ende habe ich alle Anschlüsse getestet und einer der 8 Anschlüsse hat funktioniert. 
Ganz komisch. Eigentlich sollten alle funktionieren, aber nur einer tut was er soll. 

Danke dennoch für die Hilfe.


----------



## Threshold (14. August 2018)

Ja, das ist komisch. Wenn es ein neues Bios für das Mainboard gibt, solltest du es auf jeden Fall installieren.


----------

